# Alameda 4th of July Parade



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 4, 2013)

Greg Barron of Rideable Bicycle Replicas has invited me to ride an ordinary in the Alameda 4th of July parade. I have never ridden an ordinary, so wish me luck.
Hope to post some photos later.


----------



## Rustafari (Jul 4, 2013)

Cool! Good luck.  I've never ridden on either but looks like it would be easy to take a header on one of those.  Be careful! :eek:


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 4, 2013)

Greg Barron is one of the most kind generous person I have met.
He builds really beautiful ordinaries.
Here are some pre-parade photos.










Greg is on the left




Video
Excuse the noisey pressure washer at the car dealer next door.

http://s913.photobucket.com/user/sunworksco/media/MVI_3948.mp4.html


----------



## Iverider (Jul 5, 2013)

Looks like FUN! How did the ride turn out? You posted here today so I take it you're still alive!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 5, 2013)

I wasn't confident enough to make the ride on the ordinary and my other bicycles are all apart.
Greg is going to give me some lessons how to ride the ordinary. Greg's number one employee showed me his scrapped elbow from his recent fall. I can't afford one of those right now. I will hopefully be experienced enough next year.


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 14, 2013)

i rode my 46 B6 around the parade last year blasting my persons siren and a cop told me to keep it down.gotta love the APD


----------

